
China Is Trying to Give the Internet a Death Blow - doener
http://foreignpolicy.com/2017/08/25/china-is-trying-to-give-the-internet-a-death-blow-vpn-technology/?utm_content=buffer850a7&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
transverse
What a terrible website. It's so full of ads that I couldn't even read the
article. Please avoid posting links to such trashy sites.

